

Ask HN: my GF is a graphic designer - how should she find work? - tjic

My GF is a graphic designer (HTML, CSS, AJAX, PHP, Wordpress, Illustrator - that sort of thing).  Her current employer is cutting her hours back, and she's asked me how to get work (ideally contract work).  As a self-employed software engineer, I have no idea.  So, HN: your advice, please.  How should a graphic designer look for work (gigs, ideally, but perhaps a real job)?  Craigslist?  Whatever the designer equivalent of boston.rb is? Cold calling?
======
EnderMB
If she's a Graphic Designer then I'd be surprised if she got any PHP gigs.
That'd be for a developer.

The best thing for her to do would be to get in contact with some local
agencies. They're always crying out for local designers to come in when work
starts to pile up. Find some local agencies, get in contact with the senior
designers and creative directors there and push her portfolio.

